# Coyote hunting around Billings, MT



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I live in Billings, MT and have thought about going coyote hunter this winter.

Does anyone know of any public land that has a decent sucess rate? I've been going prarie dog hunting for the past few years on privite land, but the guys that I go with don't care to do the whole coyote hunting thing.

I've never been coyote hunting before but a guy that I work with is from Livingston area and we were talking about going up to the Missouri River Breaks land up that way. Has anyone hunted up there before? If so how did it go?

Thanks


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in Billings too. I don't know of any public land that one can hunt coyotes on closeby. However, there seems to be quite a bit of private land that looks good south of town, especially south of Laurel or just east of Emerald Hills. I just started hunting coyotes this year so I'm pretty inexperienced, but if you want a noob for a hunting partner, PM me.

John


----------



## MTYoteHtr (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

So many people want to try to hunt coyotes around Billings that I travel out at least 60 miles to get away from them and their cheap electronic callers.

Good Luck


----------

